# Pet First Aid Course - Sheffield - 14.5.13 - £40



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

A recognised qualification that lasts 3 years.
Course provided by CK9 Training.
Location is Godfrey's Garden Centre, S26 2BE.
To sign up, please use the links below:

5-8pm

1-4pm


----------

